# Cross Processing Kodachrome?



## McManniss (Feb 26, 2008)

First off is it possible or worth doing?

I've done a lot of E-6 slides to C41 cross processing and had some great results. But I was thinking about what would happen to Kodachrome. 

I know that Kodachrome has a very long, complicated development process, and that Dwayne's of Kansas is the only place left to process it normally. But what kind of results do you get if you developed it E-6.

Would it just destroy the image and leave you with nothing even acceptable as an image? For me, I would only do it if you can get something worthwhile out of the process. Otherwise I would not bother wasting a roll of good Kodachrome.

Just wondering if anyone out there has ever done anything like this and if so what kind of results did you get.


----------



## Helen B (Feb 26, 2008)

There's a fundamental difference in the way the colour dyes are created in E-6 process films and in Kodachrome. There are no colour couplers in Kodachrome, so the E-6 dyes could not form in the correct layers.

Best,
Helen


----------



## McManniss (Feb 26, 2008)

So basically it would be pointless to even try it.


----------

